# 350kW "Superchargers" for Europe !



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

There aren't any cars that have batteries big enough to accept charge at that rate. If you assume a 4C charging rate that implies a battery of 87.5 kw. Tesla has a 100kw pack but it will not accept even a 120 kw charge rate for more than between about 10% SOC and 30% SOC. Outside of that it is limited to less than 120kw. LiFePo4 can usually do 3C up to over 90% but no OEM is using them because of the low wh/kg rating. You would need a LiFePo4 battery size of 117 kw to accept charge at that rate. And such a battery would weigh ~1170kg or 2574 lbs. Not too practical.

350 kw is a lot of power! I have a telecommunications site with 480 volt 650 amp service. This appears to be the same kind of drop at the local Tesla supercharger. 480*650 = 312kw. It may be that the large commercial drops in Europe are larger. That is a huge load on the grid and will probably need some sort of local storage to be practical.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Agreed Doug,......but maybe there are other possibilities in the near future...
Like the "StoreDot" cell developments ?....
http://www.caradvice.com.au/506699/...-a-reality-thanks-to-israeli-start-up-report/


> .....a new battery for electric vehicles that can be recharged in under five minutes – and it could be available as early as 2020, according to a new report.
> 
> In an article by US website The Drive, StoreDot’s upcoming battery packs should help to speed up the adoption of electric vehicles (EVs).
> 
> “The reason that adoption is slow is because charging is slow,” said Doron Myersdorf, CEO of StoreDot.


http://www.store-dot.com/technology


----------



## Shawncrockett (Dec 26, 2014)

The proterra bus that has a 300 mile range can charge in 9 minute using 22,000v charging.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Shawncrockett said:


> The proterra bus that has a 300 mile range can charge in 9 minute using 22,000v charging.


Does it use a 22,000 volt battery ?


----------



## Shawncrockett (Dec 26, 2014)

No I'm sure that it has a built in step down transformer. It takes power right from the high voltage power lines (which are 22,000 volts in America).


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Karter2 said:


> Agreed Doug,......but maybe there are other possibilities in the near future...
> Like the "StoreDot" cell developments ?


good call 

‘Ultra-fast charging battery’ tech secures $20 million investment from British oil giant BP


----------

